# Ipod nano 2eme Generation - Micro dictaphone



## ccciolll (23 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

je ne trouve pas quels mots clés taper pour trouver la bonne info dans le forum, je tombe sur des sujets ipod touch voire iphone

Faut dire que les noms des différents modèle apple se ressemblent comme des gouttes d'eau (même problème avec les macs depuis qu'ils sont passé à intel à croire qu'il essayent de nous empêcher de nous démerder), alors que côté connectique ça reste la politique de "je change de connectique tous les 2 mois et surtout je ne fais pas dans les standards que les usagers pourront acheter ailleurs que chez Apple"

Donc, soyons précis, j'ai un ipod nano ddit "de 2eme generation", le modèle tout petit et plat, en alu, 2 GB.

J'aimerais essayer de l'utiliser comme dictaphone (plus simple que d'utiliser mon GSM et de devoir récupérer les fichiers ensuite en enlevant la SD) mais je me demande si on peut brancher un micro dans la prise casque.


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2014)

A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas de Micro compatible pour ce modèle.

Il faut dire que un micro compatible pour un modèle d'appareil devient incompatible pour le modèle suivant. J'ai 3 micro du coup, et c'est très frustrant vu le prix de ce genre d'engin


----------

